# New idea sickle mower 256



## jacobsdaddy06 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just bought this thing. Believe I'm missing 2 things, 1 the part the chain attatches to lift the cutter bar when the 3pt is raised, and the part that attaches to the tractor on the right side that keeps the mower from getting into the tire, ordered a manual off eBay, does anyone have this mower or have had one in past? Are there still parts available for this thing or I did I just blow my money? Thanks


----------

